

Ask HN: What did you accomplish in 2010 and what are your goals for 2011 - hung

It's nice to take a look back and reflect on the past year before starting a new one. What did you accomplish this year and what do you plan on accomplishing in 2011?
======
hung
I'll start:

[http://www.hung-truong.com/blog/2010/12/31/2010-a-hung-
truon...](http://www.hung-truong.com/blog/2010/12/31/2010-a-hung-truong-year-
in-review/)

